# desktop-installer



## mbernat37 (Jan 21, 2019)

hello if there is a difference in freebsd installation using a desktop-installer and normally from scratch


----------



## twllnbrck (Jan 21, 2019)

There is no desktop installer in the base system and I think the most users make everything by themselves from scratch.
There are some desktop install scripts out there, e.g. sysutils/desktop-installer or https://github.com/broozar/installDesktopFreeBSD.
I never needed or used them but try it!


----------



## mbernat37 (Jan 21, 2019)

thanks


----------

